
Top 1000 GitHub Repos, by Stars Given in 2016 - minimaxir
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11bGpZq6ixlhrmQnzEUqbgbwTQwQVdtvILjp32vaOKBc/edit?usp=sharing
======
minimaxir
Straightforward BigQuery:

    
    
       SELECT repo.id, repo.name, COUNT(*) as num_stars
        FROM TABLE_DATE_RANGE([githubarchive:day.], TIMESTAMP('2016-01-01'), TIMESTAMP('2016-12-31'))
        WHERE type = "WatchEvent"
        GROUP BY repo.id, repo.name
        ORDER BY num_stars DESC
        LIMIT 1000

